# Springtails and Rice



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

When one feeds rice to springtails, is it cooked first?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Whenever I've fed rice or pasta, I have just sprinkled it in dry. The humid environment of the culture seems to saturate items quickly enough.


----------



## Eloquentidiot (Feb 28, 2013)

I have also used a few different grains (whatever has become stale in the pantry) and they all seem to be effective without cooking. 
IMO springtails are pretty resilient so long as you keep their environments moist.


----------



## hp192 (Feb 28, 2016)

Dry uncooked.


----------



## cjkpa1 (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm new to all this but is rice better than yeast or is variety a good thing?


----------



## Jbenedicta (Aug 22, 2016)

Had success with uncooked. It produces mold quickly.


----------



## Jbenedicta (Aug 22, 2016)

Also rice doesn't seem to attract mites.


----------

